# جميع برامج الcnc فى احدث اصداراتها



## احمد سيف النصر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النهارده ان شاء الله القدير هحط جميع برامج السى ان سى الموجوده فى السوق وان شاء الله الموضوع ها يبقى متجدد وها يكون اقوى موضوع فى السى ان سى نبتدى على بركه الله


البرنامج الاول فى احدث اصداراته اسمه
 Bobcad-Cam 24

ودى صوره البرنامج








ودى لنكات التحميل

http://grupload.com/yzct173hz32e/boca2401.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/3u7qvr71h3d8/boca2401.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/14q68tuptvwh/boca2401.part3.rar.html
http://grupload.com/onsle7d5ievj/boca2401.part4.rar.html
http://grupload.com/falljm8h4wf4/boca2401.part5.rar.html

البرنامج التانى اسمه

CAMWorks v2012 (x86/x64)

البرنامج ده اصدار 2012 يعنى احدث اصدار ومجربه شخصيا

صورة البرنامج







لنكات التحميل

http://grupload.com/i51nexk474ik/cam_2012_x_32bit+_x64bit.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/2gmfetbuu3rb/cam_2012_x_32bit+_x64bit.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/tg554duiyoas/cam_2012_x_32bit+_x64bit.part3.rar.html
http://grupload.com/ztqa2yg1rf4o/cam_2012_x_32bit+_x64bit.part4.rar.html


البرنامج الثالث اسمه
 CIMCO Software Suite 5.60

برنامج رائع جداااا وفيه الاصدار السادس منه نزل جارى رفعه حاليا 

صوره البرنامج






لنكات التحميل

http://grupload.com/41xxxoql8036/cimc.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/hqinwadpdk3s/cimc.part2.rar.html


البرنامج الرابع اسمه

 Delcam FeatureCam 2011 (v17.9.6.01)

ودى صورته







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://grupload.com/0dm0kxmaubwa/Delcam_v17.8.1.26.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/40pqkfme9zrd/Delcam_v17.8.1.26.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/wnqejk75f5x8/Delcam_v17.8.1.26.part3.rar.html

فيه اصدار 2012 من البرنامج نزل بردو جارى رفعه

البرنامج الخامس الرهيب فى احدث اصداراته

Nanjing Swansoft CNC Simulator v6


ودى صوره البرنامج







ودى لنكات التحميل

http://grupload.com/0nmizcaxmpxb/Na...tor.v6.8.0.0.Multilingual-BEAN.part1.rar.html

http://grupload.com/uw3kwxczye4z/Na...tor.v6.8.0.0.Multilingual-BEAN.part2.rar.html

http://grupload.com/mdj1qzkq5wbk/Na...tor.v6.8.0.0.Multilingual-BEAN.part3.rar.html

http://grupload.com/yr0k9neqdo1a/Na...tor.v6.8.0.0.Multilingual-BEAN.part4.rar.html



واخيرا البرنامج السادس الرائع فى احدث اصداراته

SolidCAM 2011 SP3 HF2 for SolidWorks x86/x64


ودى صورته







ودى لنكات التحميل

اولا اصدار 32 بت


http://grupload.com/t4tmnkgl6bht/sc11s3h232b.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/4309ss32ed3s/sc11s3h232b.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/ro6na1r7bljl/sc11s3h232b.part3.rar.html
http://grupload.com/2e3zpsnpiox1/sc11s3h232b.part4.rar.html
http://grupload.com/7scgfnctoim0/sc11s3h232b.part5.rar.html
http://grupload.com/gxikaad1mkrn/sc11s3h232b.part6.rar.html
http://grupload.com/mnmeikhdeu7o/sc11s3h232b.part7.rar.html
http://grupload.com/r5f29hvnt6wk/sc11s3h232b.part8.rar.html

ثانيا اصدار 64 بت

http://grupload.com/73yfi6xqnh7k/solicamx64.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/l7pc4epzerjx/solicamx64.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/lrnh0azyn6fe/solicamx64.part3.rar.html
http://grupload.com/i9muaiwz8m0z/solicamx64.part4.rar.html
http://grupload.com/vsmdrq0bqid7/solicamx64.part5.rar.html
http://grupload.com/md9etqsrz856/solicamx64.part6.rar.html
http://grupload.com/t61hy1rbcr4p/solicamx64.part7.rar.html
http://grupload.com/wtv5m4aljh2w/solicamx64.part8.rar.html


الباس وورد لجميع اللنكات

maronfive

ياجماعه جارى رفع باقى البرامج عشان كده لو سمحت مش عاوز اى ردود خالص عشان اعرف اكمل الموضوع ولما اكمل باقى البرامج واقول ردو يبقى ساعتها ايلى عاوز يرد يرد محدش يكتب اى ردود عشان الموضوع يكمل كويس وشكرا
​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ندخل بقى على البرنامج ايلى بعد كده وهو برنامج 

master cam
البرنامج ده الاصدار السادس اجدد اصدار
ودى صوره البرنامج 





ودى لنكات التحميل

الاصدار 32 بت
http://grupload.com/ec3bowpiao8i/master_32bit.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/dhblpu1xgxoh/master_32bit.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/hj1rqjawn2rz/master_32bit.part3.rar.html

الاصدار 64 بت
http://grupload.com/4ygzh4092b1r/master_64_bit.part1.rar.html
http://grupload.com/s2uurhspr7vx/master_64_bit.part2.rar.html
http://grupload.com/f8lm80cuydz3/master_64_bit.part3.rar.html


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2011)

نكمل باقى البرامج زى ما وعدتكوا ندخل بسرعه على البرنامج الثامن وزى ماقلت اخر اصدار من البرنامج الرائع 

cimco edit 6

انا كنت حاطط لنكات للااصدار الخامس لكن ده اجدد اصدر السادس لسه نازل من شهر واحد واتحدى اى حد يكون عنده نسخه منه ودى صورته







اللنك

http://grupload.com/3angjg22r931/Cimco_6.01.07.rar.html


ندخل على البرنامج التاسع وهو برنامج 

Kellyware KCam 4.0.50

انا حاطط الاصدارين م بعض اصدار 4.50 والاصدار 4.55

ودى صوره البرنامج 






وده اللنك

http://grupload.com/bty076wxuwkn/kellyware_k_cam.rar.html

لو طلب اى باسوورد الباس هو

maronfive

محدش لسه يرد لسه فيه شويه برامج هحطها وبعدين نفتح باب الردود


----------



## mezmez (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2012)

ندخل على البرنامج العاشر برنامج رائع قريب من السوليد وورك فى شكله يعنى ممكن ترسم الشكل بتاعك ثرى دى وبعدين تعمل عليه شغل السى ان سى البرنامج اسمه 

*Vero VISI v19.0*



ودى صوره البرنامج





ودى امكانياته

VISI is acknowledged as one of the world's leading PC based CAD / CAM solutions for the Mould & Die industries. It offers a unique combination of applications, fully integrated wireframe, surface and solid modelling, comprehensive 2D, 3D and 5 axis machining strategies with dedicated high speed routines. Industry specific applications for plastic injection tool design including material flow analysis and progressive die design with step-by-step unfolding provide the toolmaker with unsurpassed levels of productivity.
Vero Software offers dedicated solutions that eliminate the links between varying software suppliers and the solid-to-surface or CAD / CAM geometry conversions required by traditional systems.

VISI offers the following applications:

VISI Modelling - 3D solid & surface modelling with a mould & die focus
VISI Analysis - 3D model analysis and geometry validation
VISI Mould - Plastic injection tool design
VISI Flow - Plastic flow analysis and simulation
VISI Electrode - Automated electrode creation and production
VISI Progress - Progressive die and press tool design
VISI Machining 2D - Feature based, multi-axis 2D machining & drilling
VISI Machining 3D - High speed milling technology
VISI Machining 5 Axis - Multi axis machining for mould & die, aerospace and production
VISI PEPS-Wire EDM - Feature based Wire EDM for mould & die, aerospace and production
VISI Blank - Blank development for stamping dies and press tools
VISI Reverse - Reverse engineering from point cloud or mesh data
VISI Shoes - Shoe design, last, heels, sole and shoe mould design 

ودى لنكات التحميل 

http://www.sendmyway.com/zaxizstzzrr7
http://www.sendmyway.com/qh209i5mq1fu
http://www.sendmyway.com/vngfom3cscum
http://www.sendmyway.com/0yxerjvzuclt
http://www.sendmyway.com/j5ctaqhm0adv
http://www.sendmyway.com/zv7diey8q8cr
http://www.sendmyway.com/p6dcm2i2pg5w
http://www.sendmyway.com/34ioyc6n31ib
http://www.sendmyway.com/yzm40j09bval


----------

